
The tragedy of Ben Bernanke - sonabinu
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/bernanke-memoir-monetary-policy-lessons-by-j--bradford-delong-2015-10?utm_source=Project+Syndicate+Newsletter&utm_campaign=ba54bcb110-Brad_DeLong_The_Tragedy_of_Ben_Bernanke10_31_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_73bad5b7d8-ba54bcb110-93764801
======
turs0und
Interesting, I didn't realize Bernanke's performance is considered a
disappointment. It's interesting to read the phrase "full prosperity" used so
casually; I guess there's a specific definition of that. It's pretty eye-
opening to learn that the monetary base was expanded 4 times.

The biggest issue I have is that they're spending so much money, but everyone
refuses to actually just give some of it to people in the form of a universal
basic income. How hard would that be? And yet the benefits are huge for so
many.

